# Streaming and connectivity



## Bob Publico (Mar 9, 2019)

This is my first Tesla (Model 3 mid-range). How long is the included streaming, navigation and connectivity and what is the fee upon expiration?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

For cars purchased after July 1, 2018, if they include the connectivity it is for a period of 1 year and $100 per year after that.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Are people now being charged the $100?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ksb466 said:


> Are people now being charged the $100?


most of the cars ordered after july1, 2018 would not have been delivered until Sept 2018 or later, so if any, the number of cars ordered after july1, 2018, that would already have past their 1year mark would be very few at this point.


----------

